# Kraft scroll saws?



## Fishface (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I've got a chance to buy a 2nd hand scroll saw (a Kraft) for a reasonable price but cannot find any information about it on the web. Its a way to drive to have a look at it, so I'm taking a chance and asking here if any of you might know this make? Is it decent? (Like compared to a DeWalt e.g.? I've read some people's experiences with Ryobi's - hmmm.....)

Thanks! Kevin


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kevin..do a google search

"Kraft scroll saw"... alot of bits and pieces to start ya off anyways


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kevin

Most will do a good job but it's the blades that make the saw.. most just go up and down but the blade does the work..and will make you the pro.

Mike's Workshop selling Flying Dutchman brand fret and scrollsaw blades

Just a note,,I had a Montgomery Ward Power Kraft scroll saw a very long time ago.it was dark gray looked like the Craftsman and worked about the same way,sping loaded that the saw blade was it and a 1/3HP motor on the side and with a 3 step pulley on it..but the down fall with it ,, you had to use the pin type blades like you see in the hand scroll saws and needed to use, so to say if it's that type pass on it.. 

At one time I did post a old picture of it on the forum, you can dig for it in my Gallery if you want.. 



=======



Fishface said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I've got a chance to buy a 2nd hand scroll saw (a Kraft) for a reasonable price but cannot find any information about it on the web. Its a way to drive to have a look at it, so I'm taking a chance and asking here if any of you might know this make? Is it decent? (Like compared to a DeWalt e.g.? I've read some people's experiences with Ryobi's - hmmm.....)
> 
> Thanks! Kevin


----------



## Fishface (Dec 18, 2009)

Maybe my google "profile" is not giving me hits, but there isn't anything I get (except one site listing the Kraft amongst the low- to-middle priced saws - but no other detail. Can't find the manufacturer's site either?! Hmm.

That said, there are a number of people who write about the Ryobi for instance, and say it vibrates all over the place, its knuckle-busting to change blades, the cuts are rough, and many can't wait to get rid of it. Had a look at the Ryobi in a store this afternoon, and the actual unit *looks* quite nice... lol.

I don't want to get mad with myself SO early in the year for a hasty purchase which ends up being a frustration to use. Rather wait and get something nice.

I hear you about the blade quality. I have found a local supplier of those F.D.'s here. They seem like favourites on the scrollsaw-type forums. [a funny thing is that I've asked this same question there - and no replies lol.]


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kevin.. its looking like the Kraft line was a line outsource to montgomery wards back in the day...powrkraft.....I might be wrong on this...just maybe a lil more info for ya


http://www.owwm.com/MfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=657&tab=0


----------



## Fishface (Dec 18, 2009)

I see Powr-Kraft now do electric log splitters and such!

I'm going to have to take a morning and go and have a look. Apparently its not used, and in its box. Going to be interesting if its vintage!

Anycase, thanks guys, I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kevin.. the log splitters is a totally different outfit. from looking at the link, it looks like Rockwell/Delta mfg'd this scroll saw for Montgomery Wards. might be a good dea in the making....parts may difficult/impossible to come by.


----------



## snowysix (Nov 11, 2014)

Would that be a Powr Kraft scroll saw? If so, it's an old Monty Ward product. Mine dates from the 1950s, I blieve.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Keith this thread dates back to 2010 so you may not get a reply from the first poster. Thanks for posting the info.


----------

